# [risolto]problemi bluetooth rfcomm

## polslinux

rfkill, bluez, bluez-firmware, bluez-libs e bluez-utils emersi, assieme a gnome-bluetooth.

Problema:

```
pol-netbook pol # /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart

 * Starting Bluetooth ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...

Can't open RFCOMM control socket: Address family not supported by protoc  [ !! ]
```

e ovviamente:

```
pol@pol-netbook ~ $ bluetooth-applet

** (bluetooth-applet:4325): WARNING **: Could not open RFKILL control device, please verify your installation

```

rfkill lo vede...

```
pol-netbook pol # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

1: eeepc-wlan: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

2: eeepc-bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: yes

   Hard blocked: no

```

lspci:

```

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801GBM (ICH7-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GBM/GHM (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

```

Last edited by polslinux on Tue May 25, 2010 8:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cloc3

manca il supporto nel kernel:

```

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM:                                                                                                                                                                             │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │ RFCOMM provides connection oriented stream transport.  RFCOMM                                                                                                                                 │  

  │ support is required for Dialup Networking, OBEX and other Bluetooth                                                                                                                           │  

  │ applications.                                                                                                                                                                                 │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │ Say Y here to compile RFCOMM support into the kernel or say M to                                                                                                                              │  

  │ compile it as module (rfcomm).                                                                                                                                                                │  

  │                                                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │ Symbol: BT_RFCOMM [=m]                                                                                                                                                                        │  

  │ Prompt: RFCOMM protocol support                                                                                                                                                               │  

  │   Defined at net/bluetooth/rfcomm/Kconfig:1                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │   Depends on: NET && BT && BT_L2CAP                                                                                                                                                           │  

  │   Location:                                                                                                                                                                                   │  

  │     -> Networking support (NET [=y])                                                                                                                                                          │  

  │       -> Bluetooth subsystem support (BT [=m])       

```

----------

## polslinux

```
pol-netbook pol # /etc/init.d/bluetooth start

 * Starting Bluetooth ...                                                 [ ok ]

 *     Starting rfcomm ...                                                [ ok ]

pol-netbook pol # hcitool scan

Device is not available: No such device

pol-netbook pol # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

1: eeepc-wlan: Wireless LAN

   Soft blocked: no

   Hard blocked: no

2: eeepc-bluetooth: Bluetooth

   Soft blocked: yes

   Hard blocked: no

rfkill unblock eeepc-bluetooth

Bogus unblock argument 'eeepc-bluetooth'.

```

come faccio???

----------

